# Norwegian: I recognize all the players who traveled to Cal.



## Grefsen

One of my Norwegian Facebook friends posted a picture of a sports team she was working with when we first met. I want let her know that in this picture, _I recognize all of the players who traveled to California_. I also want to ask her if the year the team traveled to California was the same year the picture was taken.

Her er mitt forsøk:

Jeg kjenner alle spillerne som reiste med (navn) og hennes familie til California etter slutten av sesongen. Er dette bildet fra samme år?

På forhånd takk!


----------



## cevita

Looks good to me!
Good job 



> Jeg kjenner alle spillerne som reiste med (navn) og hennes familie til  California etter slutten av sesongen. Er dette bildet fra samme år?





> I recognize all the players who travelled with (name) nad her family to California after the end of the season. Is this picture from the same year?


----------



## hanne

I was sure you were going to say that "kjenner" means "knows", and would need some kind of "(i)gen" to mean recognise (da: genkende, sv: känna igen). Is that really not necessary in Norwegian?


----------



## basslop

You're right Hanne. *Kjenne* and *kjenne igjen* is not quite the same in Norwegian either.


----------



## Grefsen

cevita said:


> Good job


Takk for positiv tilbakemelding. 



cevita said:


> I recognize all the players who *travelled* with (name) *and* her family to  California after the end of the season.


At first I was going to correct your spelling of _traveled_, but then realized (realised) it was the correct spelling in British English (BE). However, if you want to be consistent with using BE, then you could also use _recognise_ instead of _recognize_.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen *hanne* og *basslop*! 


basslop said:


> You're right Hanne. *Kjenne* and *kjenne igjen* is not quite the same in Norwegian either.


 I just checked *tritrans.net* and one of the translations given for _recognize_ is _ gjenkjenne_.  Would my example have been correct if I had written "Jeg _gjenkjenner_ alle spillerne som reiste med..."?


----------



## Tech12

Grefsen said:


> Would my example have been correct if I had written "Jeg _gjenkjenner_ alle spillerne som reiste med..."?



Technically, yes, but I don't think it flows very well. Google test:

"Jeg gjenkjenner alle" - 18 results.

"Jeg kjenner igjen alle" - 7 760 results.


----------



## Grefsen

Tech12 said:


> Technically, yes, but I don't think it flows very well. Google test:
> 
> "Jeg gjenkjenner alle" - 18 results.
> 
> "Jeg kjenner igjen alle" - 7 760 results.


Tusen takk for det *Tech12*.  

When in doubt, google it!


----------



## Eskil

Grefsen said:


> Tusen takk for det *Tech12*.
> 
> When in doubt, google it!


 
This depends on what you want to commnunicate

If what you want to communnicate, is that you know each of the players personally, you should say:
"Jeg kjenner alle..."

If you only recognize them in the picture and can tell who they are, the correct way to express that is to say:
"Jeg gjenkjenner alle..."


----------

